# Sticky  The Official 24 Hours of Le Mans "Travel Chat" Thread. Planning to Go to Le Mans? Post Your Questions Here.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With more ways to attend Le Mans popping up every day, we figured we'd start a sticky thread devoted to Q&A about Le Mans travel. This'll be my seventh Le Mans, and while I can't say I have all the answers I can likely find them out for you. If you're looking for some more information on travel to the race or region, or if you're still debating whether to go (MAKE IT HAPPEN), drop us a line.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Post from earlier today. Looks like the ACNA has worked out a program for those looking to camp at the race. It looks like a lot of fun.

2012 will mark our seventh year attending Le Mans and we couldn't be more excited. The only disappointing aspect about the iconic French enduro is just how few Americans attend the event. Sorting logistics for travel can be a challenge, but the Audi Club of North America has come up with an easy solution that will certainly make you want to take a second look at making the pilgrimage. Read below for details:

Audi Club North America members are invited to join Audi Club International Members at the 2012 LeMans Race! For a once in a lifetime opportunity join the “Le Mans Fans Camp 2012” and experience the race with Audi fans from around the globe. Many thanks to Audi AG and Audi Club International for inviting ACNA members!

Audi Tradition and Audi Club International have joined again together with Audi Sport to offer a camp for ACI/ACNA members at the Le Mans 24 Hours. In 2012, four R18 prototypes will be competing for the Audi works team. The camp will give fans the opportunity to experience this thrilling event first hand, together with Audi staff, Audi partners and Audi suppliers.

*Organizational matters*
- Earliest arrival on Thursday, 14 June 2012. 
- Latest departure on Monday, 18 June 2012. 
- "Antares sud" area. The hospitality facilities and the “spa area” will be set up in an enclosed area where the participants’ own tents, vehicles and camper vans will also be accommodated. 
- Catering from Thursday evening until Sunday evening (breakfast and evening meal on each day). 
- Drinks, freshly brewed beer and soft drinks will be available at a flat-rate price of € 2.50 per drink. 
- Legendary suckling pig feast on Friday with live band.

*Cost*
- The attendance fee is € 250.00 per person (only ACI/ACNA members; Non-ACI members: € 330.00). This includes meals from the evening of 14 June until the evening of the 17 June, a fan goodie bag and entrance tickets for the race and the grandstand.)
- Each ACI/ACNA member can also reserve a place for an accompanying person who is not an ACI member at the special ACI price. 
- Participants will receive their fan goodie bag when they arrive at the camp. 
- All participants must organize their journey to the site themselves. 
- Registration per e-mail by 15 May 2012 to [email protected] 

*ACNA Member info:*
To join the fan camp, you would need to rent a campervan or buy a tent and rent a car when arriving in Europe (nearest airport is Paris).
This is a typical motorsport camp and is only recommended for “real motorsport fans” (dirt, dust, and crazy fun). The Camp is not recommended for children.
The racetrack is about 20-30 minutes walk away from the camp (which is still close regarding Le Mans conditions).

*Or by post to*
Audi Club International 
Ährenweg 29 
D-38536 Meinersen 

Information required for registration: First name, surname, full address, national ACI association, club name, ACI membership number, t-shirt size (M, L, XL, XXL), transportation for arrival (for site entry tickets): car, camper van, motorbike.

*Please note *
The number of places is limited. Registration shall only come into effect when the payment is received. The tickets, a sketch of how to find the site and the site entry tickets will be sent out approximately 2 weeks before the event. Participants must bring all their own camping equipment as well as extension cables, plug boards, waterproof covers for electrical connections etc.

Get more information from the Audi Club North America website HERE.

*Fourtitude has created a thread about Le Mans travel in our Audi Sport discussion forum and we will be monitoring it in order to help answer questions for those who will be traveling to Le Mans. While we've not stayed in this camp, we have a good lay of the land and can help guide you in your planning. See that and our previous years' Le Mans photo galleries via the links below.*


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

Just ordered two tickets for this year's race. Could not resist the temptation


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Fantastic. I'll be there as well.


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

Great. Hope we will have a chance to meet there 

I went for the combined Pitwalk + T34 stands pass and hope I made the right choice 

I am still debating if I will camp on site or go for a B&B. As I am not a camping addict, I will likely go for a B&B close to the circuit.


----------



## Edna236 (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.**************/avatar3.jpgGreat. Hope we will have a chance to meet there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

mynameisnigel said:


> Great. Hope we will have a chance to meet there
> 
> I went for the combined Pitwalk + T34 stands pass and hope I made the right choice
> 
> I am still debating if I will camp on site or go for a B&B. As I am not a camping addict, I will likely go for a B&B close to the circuit.


Book early if you haven't booked yet. It gets filled up and some of the only places available might be more word of mouth. I'll be staying downtown.


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

Everything is now settled for the 24h of Le Mans. Just waiting for the race tickets. Looking forward to my first live experience of Le Mans


----------

